# Rc Cars | Where to buy?



## sizlinspirit (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello to all racing fans !

I've made this thread as a reference to all those interested in drag racing and are looking for tips on where to buy their cars from! Its a collective thread so please do pitch in your suggestions.

I'll make a start:-

For those of you who are really in drag racing, I'd like to suggest this cool site offering pretty good RC Cars. They also have a good Off-road and On-road car collections. The price points are pretty reasonable too! Good for beginners overall who can't yet customise their cars.

Feel free to suggest other places you buy your beauties from! It would be very helpful if you post your experiences and suggestions for a new drag racers such as me!


----------



## 3799 (Jun 16, 2012)

Big Dog RC, Stoneboro, Pa has some bad azz Traxxas funny cars, and the technical knowledge to back them up.


----------



## KLUPI (Jan 15, 2007)

www.Dragraceconcepts.com


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

3799 said:


> Big Dog RC, Stoneboro, Pa has some bad azz Traxxas funny cars, and the technical knowledge to back them up.


you guys run drag racing down there? only a couple hours from home for me...


----------



## Wood (Aug 13, 2008)

www.grandmotorsports.com


----------



## JohnHob (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Sizlinspirit, this is the best option. Along with this you can also consider rchighperformancehobbies.com.au which carries a wide range of R/C products, 1/8 scale Trucks Buggies, 1/10 scale series, Rally cars, rc drift cars, Heli’s, Boats, Army Tanks,etc. available at unbeatable prices.


----------



## judith (Apr 5, 2013)

Now RC Toys increasing day by day.I also interested in rc toys and have cars and helicopter and now wanted to get a new rc boat from summer season.Can you have any fast speed rc boat or have any idea about it.If you have so please share your idea.
Regards
judith


----------



## galanoola (Feb 27, 2014)

i just now amazon


----------

